

Snowden Petition Is Useless - apsec112
http://rationalconspiracy.com/2013/06/21/snowden-petition-is-useless/

======
mosqutip
This implies that the petitions that don't follow the provisions are actually
useful.

------
dlitz
Purely from an optics standpoint, I think it would be better for Snowden if
the petition got 100,000 signatures than if it failed to.

